# Home grown Yellow labs.



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Three months of progress...

Â¼â€


----------



## underOATH87 (Apr 14, 2007)

Congrats on gettng nice shots of your fry. I have 12 in a 20G with black sand and I can't get any focused shots from them. Mine are the same size as yours too.


----------



## timstone (Jun 1, 2007)

lookin' good


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

hey I was wondering if you use a substrate in your fry tank. I didnt see any in your pics. I dont have any in my convict fry tank and was wondering how necessary it really was.

how many fry did your lab have?


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Having a fry grow out tank with no substrate just makes it a whole lot easier to clean. Mainly because you can siphon out the waste build up as you see it. And observing your fry is easier also.


----------

